# Beast48 Golf Cart



## Derek (Sep 7, 2010)

sold my Polaris Ranger a while back & bought a Beast for a number of different reasons....picked it up from Hooper Outdoors last week and put her to the test this past weekend.  very impressed with the power & ride of this thing.  it will bring the front tires off the ground if you gun it.  had as many as 4 big adults on it with tools/seed/etc and still plenty of power.  I rode it around basically all day yesterday and batteries lasted all day. it is absolutely dead silent, no sound whatsoever.......the one downside is the hitch on the back...I'll need to do something to beef up the hitch and the little platform where people step up to ride on the back seat....


----------



## Texas7mag (Sep 11, 2010)

I was thinking about getting one also. I have a Ranger now. How does the Beast ride compared to the Ranger? Did you have any battery life left and the end of the day? Do you like it as good as the Ranger or better?


----------



## Derek (Sep 14, 2010)

it actually rides better than the Ranger I had, but it didn't have independent rear suspension....the Beast doesn't have it either but its rides better.  still not a totally smooth ride but smooth enough.  I would say that I put about 10-12 miles on it in one day at the club with 2-4 adults ridin with tools/seed/fert and it had drained the battery to about 1/4 charge.
with our new club we got this year, this is exactly what I needed, for my needs, it will do everything the Ranger would do.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 14, 2010)

what makes A beast cart A beast cart is it just the motor and controller ?


----------

